# Minikin v2 in military green



## boxerulez (9/11/16)

Who has stock that can promise dispatch today if I order and pay now?


----------



## boxerulez (9/11/16)

Plz guys, want it in my hand tomorrow.


----------



## boxerulez (9/11/16)

Only Sir Vape has stock then I assume?


----------



## Yiannaki (9/11/16)

boxerulez said:


> Only Sir Vape has stock then I assume?



lol. so impatient. i doubt an extra day would kill you


----------



## boxerulez (9/11/16)

Yiannaki said:


> lol. so impatient. i doubt an extra day would kill you



It will kill me dead. Sold the Alien so now I am punishing my Minikin V1.5 alone.


----------



## boxerulez (9/11/16)

Just weighed up the price difference and delay and ordered a V2 from Lung Candy thanks @Maxxis getting it away so late in the day. 


Also inbound a Serpent Mini 25mm as @Rob Fisher is always going on about trying it  so I pulled the trigger on a black SM25 from Vapers Corner.

Sent from my SM-A700F using Tapatalk


----------



## boxerulez (9/11/16)

And just decided I will be ordering the green one come slavewageday at the end of this month @BigGuy hope you have plenty in stock  Hopefully there will be Gold SM25 in stock by monthend by some miracle.

Sent from my SM-A700F using Tapatalk


----------

